# bad plastics recall??



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

So do you think "when" the U.S. finally bans all the "bad" plastics for baby feeding products that there will be a recall?
I'm trying to decide whether to save our Avent bottles or recycle them. I'm hoping they'll have some sort of replacement program, or give out coupons to buy more if you return the old ones, etc. I never used a ton of bottles, but enough between pumping to donate, for part-time work, getting some me time, etc. that I realize I've spend quite a bit of $$ on them over time.

Also, I've been using Avent opaque sippy cups to pump into...but I just realized I never thought to check to make sure my Avent Isis pump parts are made of safe plastics, or the white rings and clear nipples.







: Does anyone know the answer??


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Moving to family safety

...where no one will ever read it







...

(or at least that's what I've noticed with this forum for the most part, sigh.)


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm also researching this as I have an Avent Isis pump and am expecting a 2nd baby in January. So, I'm guessing from your original post that the bottles are not made of a "safe" plastic? Which bottles would you suggest? Luckily, my son only ever took about 3 bottles in his whole life (at the time I wished differently, but I'm pleased now), so I didn't worry about it with him.

I plan on saving my bottles in a box in the garage for just such a recall as you described. I have several (12-15), but not too many that storing them would be cumbersome.

Sarah*


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I have an Avent pump, and I don't pump often, but even if I did...I wouldn't worry too much about the short amount of time the milk is in the pump, and be more focussed on the bottle. Born Free makes great bottles shaped like Avent with a similar nipple that are free of BPA.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenityjewell* 
So, I'm guessing from your original post that the bottles are not made of a "safe" plastic? Which bottles would you suggest?

Nope. Avent's only safe container is the opaque sippy cups, but they fit my pump as well as the nipple and ring, so they can be used just like bottles.
We've been buying Born Free and Thermos stainless steel sippies now.


----------

